

Inside Apple’s Live Event Stream Failure - gwright
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2014/09/why-apples-livestream-failed.html

======
abritishguy
The comments are far more insightful - that guy doesn't have a clue what he is
talking about.

~~~
tobyc
Exactly, I started wondering if it was satire half way through.

